# Circulation seems to be key



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'M JUST SAYIN'.
58g with an Eheim 2217. Was suffering from BBA, general plant unattractiveness.
Read many posts about water circulation being key, notably from Niko.
Got a Hydor Koralia 750, got rid of my inline UV. Got a nice circular tank flow going. Fish like it.
The difference in the plants is amazing after about a month. Plants look clean & healthy for the first time. Thank you Niko & others! Circulation! Circulation! Rah rah rah!:cheer2:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Vancat,

Thank you, but I think we need to figure out if this "new" big flow factor really makes sense.

As of late I've been re-reading my own posts from the last 2 months trying to see what speculations I've confirmed so far and how does my "theory of big flow, big size filters, and Gyre" seem to look few weeks later.

I actually did an experiment. If I can ask you to repeat it we may really know more how flow affects algae and plants. It is very simple and I personally conducted it because I'm lazy. But it really seems to confirm the "Theory of BIG".

Here's what I did:

1. Probably some people here remember my big tank. And have seen the video:





2. So, in 2010 I had neglected that tank for at least a year. When I got around to cleaing it in Nov 2010 I collected about 5 gallons of Cladophora. It had basically occupied about half the tank - imagine a blob of algae measuring 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 feet! Huge. You could not see the wood or the Bolbitis.

3. In Nov 2010 I started to change about 25% of the water every other day. And remove mechanically all the algae I could. At the same time I increased the flow from 230 gph to about 1000 gph. But the increase was with internal pumps (Koralias + a big powerhead). So:

-- Increase flow in the tank
-- Use the same size filters
-- Water does not move as a U because I have jets shooting from different directions (some across the main flow)

4. Results:
-- BBA turned red and was very easy to remove after 3 days.
-- Cladophora would not grow fast.
-- Bolbitis shot a few new leaves in only 3-4 days.

5. At that time I was scraping the wood in the tank every other day using a wire brush. Trying to clean the minor algae that I could still see. Manzanita wood is very soft. It released clouds of fine particles in the water.

6. One day I was on my cell phone and in front of the tank. For about 10 minutes I watched the small particles twirling and swirling around. I tracked one big particle. It danced around but never settled or floated up. It just kept moving around. It bounced inside an imaginary box measuring about 6x3x3 inches! That is when it dawned on me! With my chaotic flow I am NOT removing the dirt. Big flow does NOT mean cleaner tank!

7. I got interested in better ways to remove the particles. That's how I found the information about a Gyre and the image of ADA's flow pattern now made much more sense! The flow needs to be strong AND directed. No chaos. From outflow to inflow. Period. Laminar flow would be great, but how doable is that inside a rectangular box full of decorations and fish?

8. So I continued to do 25% water changes every other day for about 10 more days. The tank cleared up like I've never seen it before. Looking from the side through 6' of water you could not tell there was any water in there! Only fish suspended in nothing and a Bolbitis waving in thin air.

9. Tried to come up with ideas of a good single pump. So I can have DIRECTED flow from outtake to intake (no additional pumps). Found more info about the ADA pumps. Found the perfect pump. But no money. So I just let the tank be. Not even water changes. So from about Dec 24 the tank has had only 1 water change and the same flow pattern. Bolbitis grew like crazy. 1-1/2 ft leaves! No CO2 in that tank. Lost of fish, no ferts, 1 (one) wpg of light.

10. Jan 26: After a whole month with only 1 water change. The Koralias + powerhead are clogged. One Koralia has fallen apart - I left the parts just laying on the bottom for a month. What I have is low flow and lack of water changes. Tank shows growing Cladophora. Bolbitis stopped growing. On some leaves I see something like 1/2" long Staghorn. The Bolbitis leaves are not waving in the current.

11. Jan 26: Started 30% water changes again. Every other day. Cleaned the internal Koralias + powerheads. The result was increased flow again. Bolbitis leaves waving in the current again. It took only 4 days for the Staghorn algae to completely disolve. Cladophora does not grow. Bolbitis has new leaves again! 4 days from algae creeping + stunted plant to the complete reverse!

So, my hope is that you will get inspired. And get lazy. Your tank is doing well now. Can you try to let it go down a little? Maybe no water change. Maybe reduced flow. Observe the changes. If you see something negative - start the good flow again and the water changes. What do you think you will see?

--Nikolay


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I've struggled with circulation in my 54g corner tank. The shape makes it tough to get good currents.

Right now I have an Ecco 2336 and an powerhead - between the two I get a strong current along the right side of the front glass, and a very gentle current in the rest of the tank. No apparent dead spots, as literally all the plants sway to some degree in the 'wind'.

But some of them just barely sway, and the back of the tank has such a gentle current that I wonder if i need more. It seems hard to introduce more current without having the plants flapping everywhere. I wonder how much is enough.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Niko,
Sorry, but......the tank looks so good I don't want to change anything! It's in the middle of the living room and so very visible- not down in the basement or anything. I'll post if anything changes!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot one thing....I also had started adding Excel. Not an overdose, just recommended dosage.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a similar experience very recently in my 125. I was reading the DFWAPC threads and decided to remove the powerheads that were making turbulence against the main filter. The water cleared up slightly within hours, but my canister filter is not powerful enough for the tank (only 290GPH out of the box, and likely much less when hooked up and running). So, I put the Koralia back on, this time pointed it in unison with the filter output. The result is more clearing of the water.

So, I have clear eveidence that the right (amount/type/direction) circulation is key. But I really want to get a proper filter so I can use just one filter on the system. I"m looking at a Marineland C-530 and Eheim 2262. Based on ADA'a recommmeded filters for a tank my size, either of those will offer the right filter capacity and GPH flow. The problem now is saving up the $$ to get it. In the meantime, I'll have to rely on that Koralia to help my canister push the water in the right direction.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it worth it to find a lily pipe outflow? I am using the Eheim 2217 on a 29 gal, but it kinda blows my plants everywhere.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that what a lily pipe is supposed to do? spread out the current?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a great thread. 

I have never had a big tank (40 gallon breeder is my biggest so far), but I think in such a tank I'd spread little diffusors/powerheads/niko's-ultimate-diffusor behind dense stem plantings and hardscape. Maybe no filter to encourage plants as biofilters. I have seen similar to this idea with undergravel jets but I think the little diffusors would be more effective and let us target flow (and more importantly, imo, CO2). I wonder what you think of this idea.

Jsthomas,

I have never had Lily Pipes yet, but for what it's worth, on one tank I tied Anubias nana 'petite' to the output attachment for an Eheim. The one that looks like a duck-bill is best because it secures a twist-tie nicely. I then pointed it near the front of a piece of driftwood so water would reflect off it. I grow Java fern 'Needle Leaf' and even Cryptocoryne around that area. Sturdy plants can help a lot and actually appreciate the flow. Only an idea.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Wet,

Two things about using multiple little pumps:

1. Make sure their cleaning is not a problem for you.
The intakes will collect debries sooner or later. The Elite pump that is used for the Miraculous Co2 Diffuser has a big strainer and clogging is less of an issue. Use similar design pumps if you must use little pumps. If you have to clean the pumps too often the whole thing will become a chore. Also of course when some of them get clogged the flow pattern in the tank will change. Make sure you do not have areas where the water circulates in it's own area, without being taken to the inflow of the filter.

2. I now think that you can do anything you want with pumps and flow as long as, once again, you make the plant gently move in the current AND, as above "you do you not have areas where the water circulates in it's own area, without being taken to the inflow of the filter."

Jsthomas,
If you understand how the water flow is optimal for cleaning an aquarium you can do it with any equipment you have. But a true, ADA, Lily pipe is something that is not only beautiful but it also has functionality that no other outflow will give you. It increases the actual flow, it makes the water move in a specific pattern (double "U"), it can clean surface scum, aerate at night (which you should do anyway to help your biofilter).

--Nikolay


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

My problem with the spray bar is that its high pressure, and it shoots the water out in jets. The water is flowing the way I want, in a U Shape, but everything in the tank has a lean


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

not sure what you mean....but personally I position my spraybar vertically rather than horizontally.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Since we're speaking of circulation, etc...I have a thought/question - If one were to drill a few holes into the spray bar located in between and a little above the existing line of holes, do you think it would provide any kind of benefit? In other words, a little bit of the flow would be directed slightly upwards towards the surface, and the rest of the flow could be directed slightly downwards and across the top of the tank. 

Is it just crazy, or does anyone think this might be beneficial?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think that modyfying the spray bar is good as long as the new flow pattern does not "trap" particles in an endless dance and never let them travel to the filter intake.

Will that modification work? You got to try and see I think.

--Nikolay


----------

